# Wong Hong - 1 month after Australian Pro



## Arnold (May 28, 2007)

Wong Hong 1 Month After the Australian Pro
(12th April '07)

My current bodyweight is up to 115kg (250 lbs) one month after the Australian Pro contest. As you can see, I have put on some quality mass, still very lean and much fuller than in Melbourne. I am planning to stay this lean and add on 5 more kgs (11 lbs) in the next few months so that I will be able to keep most of the gains for my next show in September.  I got to be careful not to get too big too fast as this would throw my symmetry out of balance! I am taking it one step at a time.

As I said, Ali and I have a new game plan for me to come in bigger, fuller, even more symmetrical and balanced when I step on stage in September. I will be going all-out to achieve my dream of becoming one of the top pro bodybuilders in the world in the next few years. BTW, we tried a new color and that???s why my lower body looked pale! Will post photos periodically to keep you posted on my journey to my next contes












Wong Hong : IFBB Pro


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2007)

Wong Hong Pics from the Australian Pro 2007


----------



## DontStop (May 28, 2007)

Ahh I love his back!


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2007)

Oh, for any newbies here the reason I post stuff about Wong is because we were roommates in college at Colorado State University, he is now back in his home country of Malaysia.


----------



## musclepump (May 31, 2007)

That vastus is insane.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 31, 2007)

musclepump said:


> That vastus is insane.



I was thinking the same thing. His legs are really killer!


----------



## Gordo (May 31, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> I was thinking the same thing. His legs are really killer!


Older interview: Bodybuilding.com - David Robson - Leg Training With Massive IFBB Pro Wong Hong.

He's not too big on BB squats it seems.


----------



## crazy_enough (May 31, 2007)

He looks SICK!!! Awesome legs....wowzers.


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2007)

Gordo said:


> He's not too big on BB squats it seems.



nope, when I worked out with him he did hack squats and leg press.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 1, 2007)

Prince said:


> nope, when I worked out with him he did hack squats and leg press.


 Wow then, talk about understanding what works for you.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2007)

I do beleive he would do dumbbell lunges back then too, but never a barbell squat, he didn't like them and said they hurt his back.


----------

